
Google is helping the Pentagon build AI for drones - 303space
https://gizmodo.com/google-is-helping-the-pentagon-build-ai-for-drones-1823464533
======
tzakrajs
While I was working there, the Googlers I knew would unanimously agree to not
work on projects for defense. It's hard to believe this has been going on
there.

------
jonbaer
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_be_evil](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_be_evil)

